# Choosing Fresh Fruit Chart



## Zereh (Jun 17, 2008)

I Stumbled on this nifty chart on how to choose the freshest fruit, which pieces of fruit to avoid and how to store and/or ripen it. I can't get it to format correctly when I try to move it over here, so I'll just have to put a link in: Cook'n Newsletter


Z


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool, that will come in handy. You are better of with the link anyway, avoids copyright issues.
Thanks!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the chart.

BTW, did anyone notice where it said you can store tomatos in the fridge?   If they're fully ripe anyway


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

I always have, once they have ripened. Usually a big bowl of cherry tomatoes.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks for the chart !


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 18, 2008)

Great list, Zereh.
I printed a copy and will keep handy.
Thanks!​


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a great list.  I usually pick great fruits and veggies but from the chart I've been storing them incorrectly!


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2008)

silentmeow said:


> That's a great list.  I usually pick great fruits and veggies but from the chart I've been storing them incorrectly!


I would not trust this chart 100%. Tomatoes should NOT be stored in the fridge.


----------



## silentmeow (Jun 18, 2008)

GB,  tomatoes never last long enough for me to store, also a cold tomato has no flavor!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL, I knew we could get that tomato storage thread going again


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ohhh boooyyyyyyy..........

For me, there is nothing tastier than a cold cherry tomato from the fridge, never had a problem with loosing taste in fact they have more in my opinion. Of course, they don't go in until they are already ripe, but after that they keep a good three four days at least which is just enough time to use em up.
Now, regular tomatoes just don't last more than a day or two tops around here, so the only time they would see the fridge is when they are mixed into a salad that needs chilled. But the cherry tomatoes are harvested several large bowls at a time, so even with DW eating em like grapes to the tune of half a bowl a day they last several days.
She likes em chilled, I like em chilled, so chilled they get. I say to each his own and am running full tilt _away_ from this debate!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 18, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I say to each his own and am running full tilt _away_ from this debate!!!!!!!!


No debate here. I think you are absolutely right. Each person needs to decide what they like to do. There is no right or wrong answer when it comes to taste. What tastes good to one person might not to another. It does not make it wrong.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks GB! I thought for sure I was in trouble again for refrigerating my cherry tomatoes! LOL.


----------

